# Rigid Fuego 18v Lithium-Ion Impact Driver



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Not exactly a tool for fine wood working but this is my new baby on the Home-Improvement wars:

Rigid Fuego 18v Lithium-Ion Impact Driver

Disclaimer: I've never used an impact driver and never used any one but this one

Bottom line: If I never use it again, I'll still be happy I spent the money for this one job

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~```

Job: Jacking loose lath/plaster tight and running 1x4 along old, hard joists with about five hundred 2.5" drywall screwsl and I suffer from "trigger finger" (the medical kind, not the firearm type).









Tool Likes: Compact for tight places, lightweight, good LED light, simple to use, and I suppose you could say this about most impact drivers from what I read but WOW! Much less physical labor for me than with the old drill/driver since you don't have to push in line with the tool to keep the bit engaged. Never stripped a screw, I'm not worn out tired, and my hands don't hurt. Had I used the drill/driver, my back would be tired and my hands would have been clenched in fists when I got up today. I love it! Price was right too, marked down from 170 or so to $135 at the depot. 








Tool hints: Take eyeglass and hearing protection seriously. One snapped screw went zinging and the bugger is loud









Tool Dislikes: No belt clip, but problem easily solved with the Werner quickdraw.









How'd I get along with an impact driver? We'll see how it does when we have to turn some lags later in the project.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Makita great cabinet install tool


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*ridgid 18 volt lithium impact*

I own a lithium ion ridgid drill ,trim nailer ,impactor,and hammer drill . thy all are great tools unless the batteries get to cold if you read the fine print they will tell you not to let them get around 30 degrees. My wife is tired of me bringing the batteries in and tucking them under my bed to keep them warm if they get to cold it can ruin them. Until ridgid solves that problem it ia all bosch for me. I just wish I had known before I bought the tools I did.:thumbdown:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Didn't know that about the cold. On the other hand, there's a mighty wonderful sounding free lifetime warranty, including batteries. 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Power-Tool-Warranty

I suppose other companies have or will do this too.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> Didn't know that about the cold. On the other hand, there's a mighty wonderful sounding free lifetime warranty, including batteries.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Power-Tool-Warranty
> 
> I suppose other companies have or will do this too.


Does Rigid have or had any affiliation with Craftsman. I heard that rumor the other day


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

beats me


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 23, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> Does Rigid have or had any affiliation with Craftsman. I heard that rumor the other day


I think TTI (Techtronic) makes the Ridgid power tools. They make Ryobi, Craftsman, Milwaukee, and AEG tools. 

That's about all I know (and it's not much.)


----------

